# DHEA and Yasmin



## OK-TC (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello

I've been taking Ultramicronised DHEA (3 x 25mg) for 3 months which I self prescribed - naughty I know.

My clinic, which is abroad, has put me in the Yasmin pill to try and regulate my cycle before I fly out in November.

I also take Pregnacare, 75mg of Aspirin, Omega 3 and Floradix (herbal remedy) daily.

Am I ok to carry on taking the DHEA?  I've just came to the end of my first pack of 21 pills on Saturday, I now have a break for 7 days before starting the next pack.  AF hasn't arrived yet and I'm worried the DHEA may be affecting this.

Also, when I start my IVF medication in November, I'll be on 225iu of Menopur and I think 0.5mg of Suprecur for around 8 days.  This is the medication I was on for my first cycle in the UK which I responded well to.  Should I stop taking all of the above mentioned when I start my IVF medication?

What is Suprecur by the way?  What does it do?  My UK clinic had me on Cyclo-prognova before starting the medication.  I'm not taking Cyclo-prognova this time because I'm on Yasmin.  Is the Suprecur something to do with the Cyclo-prognova or something different x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi OK-TC,

Suprecur is a brand name for buserelin which is a drug used during the downregulation phase of IVF. It is used to shut down the ovaries and thin the womb lining in preparation for stimulation drugs.

The DHEA is a classed as a supplement (not medicine) and is a naturally occuring steroid. There is little information about any side effects with other licensed medicines so it is impossible to say if it is okay or not. Your clinic would be best placed to advise you on this. Similarly you shoudl take there advise on taking other medicines during your IVF treatment. Genenerally speaking though people do continue with aspirin and multivitamin preparations during treatment.

All the best for treatment next month   
Maz x


----------

